# problem after fresh install



## james80 (Jan 15, 2021)

hi

Ive just installed the last image (12.2) memstck.img and at the end I chose reboot but when I reboot, I still have the menu from what I had from my usb drive for the installation, my usb is removed and when I do ''enter'' from menu, its booting and after I have a Cli only, no desktop..? idea?
thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2021)

james80 said:


> I still have the menu


That menu is stage 3 of the FreeBSD boot process, which is done with a program called loader(8). It's a little old (doesn't cover UEFI for example) but the basic three stage principle is still correct: Chapter 13. The FreeBSD Booting Process



james80 said:


> its booting and after I have a Cli only, no desktop..? idea?


FreeBSD doesn't include a "desktop" by default. You're going to have to install and configure it yourself.
Chapter 5. The X Window System


----------

